# [SOLVED] Network card keeps shutting down after computer shutdown.



## TooNick (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying get WOL to work on my computer. I've already enabled "power on by PCI devices" in bios, but after I send a magic package, it doesn't wake up. The problem is, I think, is that the network card is turned off after shutdown. I assume this because there are no lights comming out both ends of the ethernet cable and, after shutdown, I can't find my computer's ip4 adress anymore (using iNet scan). I also unchecked the option "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" under the network card I'm using (Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller), but each time I restart my computer, the option checks itself again. 

Also sleepmode isn't working, it shows a black screen but it won't go to sleep.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Network card keeps shutting down after computer shutdown.*

1st. In device manager, check the box to "Allow this device to wake the computer"
2nd. In the BIOS, turn on Wake on LAN and disable any sleep modes like S4 in the BIOS.
3rd. Make sure your router allows broadcasts, if it blocks broadcasts, WoL won't work (this is usually only for WoL over multiple subnets and vlans, WoL over the same subnet should still work, but retail routers still need to be checked).

Also, you won't find an IP even when the WoL is working. WoL packets are sent as a broadcast packet over IP, but it targets the MAC address of the NIC. After you get network lights to stay on even with the computer turned off, make sure you are sending WoL packets to the correct MAC address or it won't work at all.

WoL is not an easy thing to get working correctly. It can take a lot of work, BIOS updates, and trial and error to get it going correctly.


----------



## TooNick (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Network card keeps shutting down after computer shutdown.*

Thanks for your answer, I found the problem. The option "wake up on shutdown" was turned off. I had it turned off because it was translated to my language as "restart after shutdown".


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Network card keeps shutting down after computer shutdown.*

Great! Glad you got it sorted out and working. Please mark this post as Solved if everything is working good now.


----------

